# Cooler Master HAF 922



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, so I have the case on the tite and the fan "vents" or whatever on the left side and bottom have no fans on them. My qustion is if it's better to cover them with tape or something or leave them open for better air-flow? Any help appreciated.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you added any other fans since you bought the case?

Basically you have what I call negative air pressure (more air pushed out than being sucked in)

Not that is a bad thing, so air is getting pulled in from the side which is fine..The more you vent the better


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

No I haven't added any fans since I bought it. So basically you're saying that the air flow is fine, and there's no need to do anything to it?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The air flow is fine I would not change it


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok man, thanks for the help I appreciate it.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Gotta ask:

What are your temps like now? Are you asking because you aren't getting good cooling, or just because there's an empty spot? = )


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

Nah, I was just wondering if having the empty fan spots affected cooling. My temps hover between 43 - 50C when idle (depending on room temperature) with 40% fan speed. And while playing games like BC2 it tops at ~75C at 100% fan speed.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What is the make/model of the psu?

what are your temps and voltages from bios?


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

It's a SolyTech 800W PSU. No idea about the model. And I don't really know how to check voltages in the bios.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

When starting up the computer tap delete or f2 or f8 to go into setup...should say at at startup what key to press


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok so I found them.

CPU Temp: 40c
MB Temp : 34c
VCORE Voltage: 1.413v
3.3v : 3.328
5v : 5.026
12v : 12.136


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

your temps and voltages look ok

For a gpu idle around 40 to 45 is fine

75 under a load is ok...kinda high but not bad.

What gpu do you have?


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

GeForce 285 GTx. Do you have any tips on lowering the temp of the GPU while under load?


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

40 is a bit warm for a 965, but doable. My sons idles at 32ish and stress-tests in the mid-50's with a mild overclock.

As far as the GPU, make sure your cables are clear of the fans (the sticky at the top is useful). Generally make sure your airflow is clear. Also make sure your heatsink is clean (no dust). From there, you can dismount the heatsink and apply Arctic Silver 5 or Ceramique. Final solution would be an after-market cooler, though that gets pretty spendy.


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the tips.


----------

